# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشاهده آنلاین دیتا بیس سایت

## leontry89

دوستان من میخواستم با نرم افزار sql server mangment sutdio به صورت آنلاین دیتا بیس سایتم و ببینم

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

در صورتی که هاست شما این دسترسی رو به شما داده باشه با داشتن IP و یوزر و پسوردی که به شما تخصیص داده شده میتونید به دیتابیس خودتون وصل بشید.

----------

